# København, Danmark (Copenhagen, Denmark) - Malmö, Sverige (Malmo, Sweden)



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Amager Tower, Peder Lykke Centret, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Amager Tower, Peder Lykke Centret, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Denmark, Copenhagen, statue, Little Mermaid, port








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Denmark, Copenhagen, statue, Little Mermaid, port


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Ships, Copenhagen, New Harbor, Nyhavn, Canal, Denmark, Embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Ships, Copenhagen, New Harbor, Nyhavn, Canal, Denmark, Embankment


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Rainbow, at the DR City, Copenhagen, Denmark, 2017








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Rainbow, at the DR City, Copenhagen, Denmark, 2017


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Øresund Bridge Night, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Øresund Bridge Night, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Denmark, strandlodsparken, Strandholmen, Klyden, Copenhagen








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Denmark, strandlodsparken, Strandholmen, Klyden, Copenhagen


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Denmark, Strandlodsparken, Kløvermarken, Strandholmen, Klyden, Copenhagen








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Denmark, Strandlodsparken, Kløvermarken, Strandholmen, Klyden, Copenhagen


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

The Blue Planet, National Aquarium, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
The Blue Planet, National Aquarium, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

The Blue Planet, National Aquarium, Glass Heavens Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
The Blue Planet, National Aquarium, Glass Heavens Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Little Manhattan, Towers, Skyline, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Little Manhattan, Towers, Skyline, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Axel Towers, Copenhagen, City, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Axel Towers, Copenhagen, City, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Dahlerup's Tower occupies the corner of Carlsberg closest to Søndermarken. 17-08-2018.








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Dahlerup's Tower occupies the corner of Carlsberg closest to Søndermarken. 17-08-2018.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Carlsberg Bohr Tower, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Carlsberg Bohr Tower, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

illumination, bridge, parliament, building, trees, Stockholm, Sweden, Riksdag Building, Norrbro Bridge, lake, water, evening, Sverige








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
illumination, bridge, parliament, building, trees, Stockholm, Sweden, Riksdag Building, Norrbro Bridge, lake, water, evening, Sverige


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Morning, light, Stockholm, dawn, roofs, Sweden, buildings, sun, sky, Sverige








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Morning, light, Stockholm, dawn, roofs, Sweden, buildings, sun, sky, Sverige


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Radisson Blu, Scandinavia Hotel, View, Copenhagen, Denmark, City, Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Radisson Blu, Scandinavia Hotel, View, Copenhagen, Denmark, City, Night

^^
Happy New Year Everyone.

Copenhagen, Denmark, Live Webcam
https://www.webcamgalore.com/webcam/Denmark/Copenhagen/1041.html
Radisson Blu Scandinavia Hotel, Copenhagen, Denmark
https://www.deckchair.com/destinations/europe/denmark/copenhagen


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Stockholm, Sweden, Gamla stan, Riddarholm Church, view, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Stockholm, Sweden, Gamla stan, Riddarholm Church, view, city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Stockholm, Sweden, Riddarholmen, Gamla stan, Riddarholm Church, city, view








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Stockholm, Sweden, Riddarholmen, Gamla stan, Riddarholm Church, city, view


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Copenhagen, Sune


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen, Denmark, Christiansborg Palace, Castle, Folketinget, City








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen, Denmark, Christiansborg Palace, Castle, Folketinget, City


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen, Denmark, Christiansborg Palace, Castle, Street, City








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen, Denmark, Christiansborg Palace, Castle, Street, City


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen, Denmark, Christiansborg Palace, Castle, Street, City, View








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen, Denmark, Christiansborg Palace, Castle, Street, City, View


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen, Denmark, Christiansborg Palace, Castle, Street, Night, City, View








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen, Denmark, Christiansborg Palace, Castle, Street, Night, City, View


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen, Denmark, Christiansborg Palace, Folketinget, Børsen, Night, Street, lights, Canal, City








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen, Denmark, Christiansborg Palace, Folketinget, Børsen, Night, Street, lights, Canal, City


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Denmark, Klaksvik, Faroe, Islands, Houses, Mountains, Nature, View








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Denmark, Klaksvik, Faroe, Islands, Houses, Mountains, Nature, View


Denmark, The Faroe Islands, Relationship with Denmark.

The Faroe Islands.
The Faroe Islands or the Faeroe Islands—a North Atlantic 
archipelago located 200 miles (320 km) north-northwest of 
United Kingdom and about halfway between Norway and 
Iceland—are an autonomous country of the Kingdom of Denmark.
Total area is about 540 square miles (1,400 km2) with 
a population of 50,322 in October 2017.

Denmark, The Faroe Islands.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroe_Islands

Visit Faroe Islands - The ultimate guide to the Faroe Islands.
https://www.visitfaroeislands.com/da

Faroe Islands Tourist Guide
https://www.faroeislands.com/home


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Denmark, Lake Mountains, Klaksvik, Faroe, Islands Clouds, Nature, View








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Denmark, Lake Mountains, Klaksvik, Faroe, Islands Clouds, Nature, View


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

View, Amager Bakke, Sunset, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
View, Amager Bakke, Sunset, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

View, Amager Bakke and BIO4, Sunset, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
View, Amager Bakke and BIO4, Sunset, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Sune :cheers:


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Sune :cheers:


Hi christos-greece.
Thanks for the kindness.
Sune. :cheers1:


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Amager Beach Park, Sunset, View, Øresund Bridge, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Amager Beach Park, Sunset, View, Øresund Bridge, Copenhagen, Denmark

I shot that picture early this morning, Sunday 6, January 2019.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Amager Beach Park, Sunset, View, Øresund Bridge, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Amager Beach Park, Sunset, View, Øresund Bridge, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm from Malmö. Can't see the first set of photos unfortunately. Would really like to see them. Malmö is a post-industrial city that has been transformed into a knowledge city with much new modern architecture. It is very easy to go to Copenhagen from here.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Stockholm Sweden Houses Marinas Riverboat Royal Palace Bay Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Stockholm Sweden Houses Marinas Riverboat Royal Palace Bay Night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sweden Houses Rivers Marinas Ships Gothenburg Night Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sweden Houses Rivers Marinas Ships Gothenburg Night Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sweden Rivers Houses Waterfalls Stones Night Moss HDR Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sweden Rivers Houses Waterfalls Stones Night Moss HDR Nature


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Amazing photos! :applause:


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Little Mermaid Statue in Langelinie, Copenhagen








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Little Mermaid Statue in Langelinie, Copenhagen


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen Nyhavn Night Light Sky Yellow Reflection








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen Nyhavn Night Light Sky Yellow Reflection


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen Denmark Tivoli Illuminated Twilight Evening Light Outdoor Architecture








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen Denmark Tivoli Illuminated Twilight Evening Light Outdoor Architecture


----------

